# Wanna build one of these?



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I would love to build one of these.









  






Ref.: animusic resonant chamber starship groove


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

*COOL!*

I think one of those will be *YorkshireStewart's* next project! LOL

Would like to see how it's done…


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Great animation, would be cool if it was real.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Pretty awesome to watch


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Hey, take a lot of pictures as you work on it and be sure to post them here!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

God luck with that ! lol
(nice weekend project…)


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I love these type of animations.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I used to have one of those, but it was a bear to keep tuned.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Kinda redefines the term "finger pickin'".
Bill


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

The first time I saw one of this, I wonder how it was made. After some searching it turns out to be the product of computer graphics. 








I really think it's awesome.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

those boney bird-headed pickers kinda give me the willies.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Starship Enterprise thingy-ma-doodles


----------

